# Stuck on Setup Call



## mista_c (Aug 2, 2003)

I have today moved house and am having trouble setting up my Tivo. The reasons for this are as follows:

a) I have a Tivo with a faulty modem - I normally obtain my listings over a network connection

b) My isp were unable to transfer/reconnect my adsl service across to my new residence- I must wait approx 10 working days from my moving in date (today) in order to get adsl at my new address

c) lastly, I was having a few probs connecting my tivo up and stupidly decided to restart the guided setup.

This means that tivo is stuck trying to my its setup call. I keep retrying this but cannot get out of the guided setup. Is there anyway I can get out of this?

Hope somebody can help,
mista_c


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Guided Setup is a one-way street so you have to complete it 

Your only option (other than re-imaging the drive) is to take it somewhere that _does _have a network connection and run through GS there.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Before getting broadband I used to update my Tivo via Windows ICS and a dial-up connection. It worked fine. I would have thought that this would be a suitable solution for finishing the guided setup in this case. All you need is a temporary dial-up account confgured on your PC: as you are posting here you may already have this.

Just make sure that the Windows machine is configured to have the IP address used by the Tivo as gateway (mine is 192.168.1.250 - I can't remember if that is the nic_config default) and that you have the "share this connection" option checked in the dial-up account. Connect the two machines directly with an ethernet cable (ie bypass your router) and reboot the PC. Go online and GS should finish.


----------



## mista_c (Aug 2, 2003)

frogster said:


> Just make sure that the Windows machine is configured to have the IP address used by the Tivo as gateway (mine is 192.168.1.250 - I can't remember if that is the nic_config default) and that you have the "share this connection" option checked in the dial-up account. Connect the two machines directly with an ethernet cable (ie bypass your router) and reboot the PC. Go online and GS should finish.


Thanks for your assistance - however, I'm not too sure how to do this. I've connected my tivo cable directly into my laptop network socket. For the LAN connection, I've gone into 'Internet Protocol TCP/IP' properties and entered the default gateway as 192.168.1.200. Then for the dial-up connection, I've enabled ics and set it to use the Lan connection. I've then rebooted, connected via dialup and attempted to complete the tivo setup. Unfortunately this does not work.

Even though the tivo network cable is plugged into my laptop, windows shows the lan to be disconnected. Do I have a dodgy cable/network socket or have I not setup windows correctly?

Thanks again
mista_c


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

IIRC, ICS requires that your Windows machine has an IP address of 192.168.0.1 which is on a different subnet to the 192.168.1.xxx your TiVo uses. 

Check your PC's IP address - if it's 192.168.0.1 then you will need to disable ICS, change back to 192.168.1.1, reconnect, use nic_config_tivo to change the TiVo's IP to 192.168.0.200 and the gateway to 192.168.0.1 and reboot it, then re-enable ICS on your PC and try again.

You will also need a crossover network cable if you are connecting direct from your PC to your TiVo without going via a router/switch/hub.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> IIRC, ICS requires that your Windows machine has an IP address of 192.168.0.1 which is on a different subnet to the 192.168.1.xxx your TiVo uses.


 I seem to remember getting ICS to work with any IP setting, at least as long as the ICS wizard wasn't used to set it up. I may be wrong: it was a year or two ago.



> You will also need a crossover network cable if you are connecting direct from your PC to your TiVo without going via a router/switch/hub.


 Quite right. I forgot to mention that. If a crossover cable isn't available then it should be possible to leave them both connected to the router and to turn off the DHCP in the router, which should allow it to work as a switch.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

frogster said:


> I may be wrong: it was a year or two ago.


No, _*I*_ may be wrong - in my case it was at least 5 years ago


----------



## mista_c (Aug 2, 2003)

Phew, house move now completed and Tivo sorted too! In the end I followed Blindlemons original suggestion and connected my Tivo to another network connection, and this has resolved the problem. This should keep me going until my broadband is reconnected in a few weeks time.

Thanks for all your help guys,

Mista_c


----------

